# I'm late...



## 18535 (Aug 4, 2005)

My period is officially one week late but two at-home pregnancy tests I've taken have been negative. Has anyone else ever experienced this?The good thing is that it just so happens I have my yearly pap/exam scheduled for next Thursday so I will be able to have a professional check me out and have a blood test done. My husband and I weren't planning but it would be a blessing, so wish me luck!!


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Sometimes stress will make you late... GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

you been on contraceptive injection of anything like that? that affect periods some people just miss them for ages with that


----------



## 18535 (Aug 4, 2005)

...my period started this afternoon... i guess i spoke too soon


----------

